# Harness That Doesn't Make Knots



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Are there any harnesses that do not result in mats after a walk around the block? Please give me suggestions as the knots are becoming a problem. Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you for using a harness. I'm not aware of any that don't. Comes with the territory of being safe. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I purchased these cotton cloth harnesses that attached with velcro and my guys have never matted from them. 
check out SmallDogClothing.com


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, Laurie, those harnesses are just too cute! Thanks for the site. Is there one in particular that you've used & liked? The hair doesn't get in the velcro? Need a new harness (outgrown last one) and one of these may just be it.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Yes, I have one and it's great. Unfortunately i can't use it any more because Django has put on a few pounds. It's a rolled leather harness I bought on line. www.petego.com. I buy Djangos rolled collars from them as well and have never had a single matt in 9 years.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't met a harness that doesn't mat at the very least in the armpit area, but I'm keeping an eye on this thread 

Kara


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

littlebuddy said:


> Yes, I have one and it's great. Unfortunately i can't use it any more because Django has put on a few pounds. It's a rolled leather harness I bought on line. www.petego.com. I buy Djangos rolled collars from them as well and have never had a single matt in 9 years.


Any rolled harness from that website wouldn't cause any matts or is there a specific one? It didn't cause any matts at all on Django? That's perfect!! We have one harness but Aria gets a lot of matts from it so I'm super happy for Lauri's and your responses on this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm watching, too. But, aren't Django and Laurie's dogs all cut shorter? I think that makes it less likely to mat than a dog in full coat... If you've used them (either the fabric or the rolled leather, ) how do you measure them for the right size?


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Good point, Sheri. Kallie's in full blowing coat! So I have to be extra careful or it's Mat City!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

djangos hair length varies from 1/2" to 2 1/2" depending on the season. I have never had a problem with matts with these rolled collars and harneses


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How do you measure? What part of the body? I couldn't find that info on your link, Django's mom, and I do like those rolled harnesses.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Do the Pet Ego leather harnesses have a front-chest or back leash attachment?


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2012)

Yeah. I'd like to know how to measure Aria for the right size Django. Like the last post I would like to know if the leash clips on the chest/front or the back. Thanks the rolled harnesses look really good and I'd love to get one for Aria to keep her away from matts.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been using the airness harness by petego. It's a step in, which I prefer. Bama gets so excited when I put it on that the over the head styles were tricky with all of her wiggling. 
I'm not noticing much in the way of matts. She has had them under her arms before

I do have a hard time finding harnesses that fit perfectly all over. It was worse when she was little, but even recently at a pet store we tried a couple of styles and sizes and only one was a good fit. 

I just got the airness in a S/M because the S was getting tight. She hasn't grown or gained weight-she just got fluffier!


----------

